# Anvil



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey there, those of you coming here long enough know that I have a bit of a soft spot for (most) metal. I watch a VH1 Classic rock channel mostly for the The great Live Rock shows and a Show called That Metal Show. This channel has been plugging Anvil like crazy since the filmfest showed the movie, Rob and Lipps were guests last week and were really quite funny. After 30 years of trying I'm kinda hoping they finally "make it" Some of the clips from the movie are hilarious in a sad kind of way. And hey, they're Canadian. I'n not a Huge fan of their music, but I will buy this DVD when it comes out cause they for sure deserve some support.

What I wonder is, why is VH1 plugging this so hard?

http://www.anvilmovie.com/


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I'm looking forward to seeing this movie as well.

I've heard really good things about it.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yeah, I know. But whenever I hear or see the word anvil...


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

I have heard good things about the movie. I used to hang with those guys a bit (mostly when they were just known as "Lipps"). Saw them at the Gasworks and other seedy Toronto bars many times and went to a couple of their legendary after show parties. I was friends with Dave Allison's brother. I think Dave left the band at some point fairly early on, but he was there in the beginning (I have not followed their career since about 1980). I am not a metal fan at all these days, but I would love to see the movie for old times sake.

Pete


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

I'd like to see the movie too, I used to love to go down to the Gasworks to check them out. 

Anyone got any tabs to the first couple of albums? Hard n' Heavy or Metal On Metal?

:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I figured out Metal on Metal at one point--well not the solo--I always preferred to play my own-but I could never get anybody I jammed with to play it.

It's not too hard of a riff.

And now I have that song in my head.

I was always amused they had a member named RObb Reiner--one "B" away from the director of This is Spinal Tap.


----------



## Canadian Charlie (Apr 30, 2008)

How about writting out the tab for me Zontar



Here is a pic of Anvil's original bass player Ian Dickson and I around 1981-82 I had more hair back then.












:smilie_flagge17:


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Canadian Charlie said:


> How about writting out the tab for me Zontar
> :smilie_flagge17:


I'd have to go listen to it again--it's been so long since I've played it I could only give you a general idea right now--but I can give it a shot.


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

Film's getting great reviews. 
Plus, David Torn did the film score!


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

This is a movie I would like to see though maybe I'll wait for it on DVD.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

I actually watched it twice today. It was much better than I ever expected. Anvil still rulez...........


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm old enough to remember Anvil as well. A great BAR band. i cant remember where I saw them or how many times, but it would have been any of the usual places in those days...Larry's Hideaway, RnR Heaven, gasworks, Nags Head, etc. 
But as much as they seem to want to play off on the "the only reason we didnt make it big is because our manager sucked" spiel, the sad truth is, once they got out of the bar band league, they really werent that good. their image was one dimensional, song writing was plodding, and they just didnt have much depth to stay interesting. I kind of resented bands like them back in the day because of the one dimensional, moronic stereotype of metal that they promoted, that contributed to the genre not being taken seriously as a form of music. A parody of themselves.

But I'll see the movie anways, since good movies are hard to find and anything that breaks the predictable hollywood blockbuster mold is good in my book. Supposedly Michael Moore liked it


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

You seem to remember things differently than I do. I remember them being big in the beginning, with great stuff. Then for some reason when all the other bands started coming out and going to total thrash with great production, they maintained their thrash image, but the albums didnt sound thrash at all. Their albums started to sound like garage band stuff. I still love Back Waxed, but releasing things that sound like they were 4 tracked is not a good idea when others are releasing albums that sound like Pyromania.............


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> You seem to remember things differently than I do. I remember them being big in the beginning, with great stuff. Then for some reason when all the other bands started coming out and going to total thrash with great production, they maintained their thrash image, but the albums didnt sound thrash at all. Their albums started to sound like garage band stuff. I still love Back Waxed, but releasing things that sound like they were 4 tracked is not a good idea when others are releasing albums that sound like Pyromania.............


Actually thats very similar to how I remember them. Although I dont remember them being "big" in the beginning, beyond a regional following.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Accept2 said:


> I actually watched it twice today. It was much better than I ever expected. Anvil still rulez...........


Is it already out on DVD?


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

All I remember of these guys was the song "Metal On Metal". I think the video was shot in Japan. I'm sure the movie is a blast, and they're good Canadian boys, but that song is awful by ANY measure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iOFiKdakN0

Shawn :smile:


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> All I remember of these guys was the song "Metal On Metal". *I think the video was shot in Japan*. I'm sure the movie is a blast, and they're good Canadian boys, but that song is awful by ANY measure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iOFiKdakN0
> 
> Shawn :smile:



I always thought of Anvil when I heard the song "Big in Japan". kkjuw

They are playing in Calgary at Sled Island in June in case anyone is interested. 

Pete


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

Rugburn said:


> All I remember of these guys was the song "Metal On Metal". I think the video was shot in Japan. I'm sure the movie is a blast, and they're good Canadian boys, but that song is awful by ANY measure.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6iOFiKdakN0
> 
> Shawn :smile:


Ahh, memories of "The Power Hour" after a long day at high school. :rockon2:


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

NB_Terry said:


> Ahh, memories of "The Power Hour" after a long day at high school. :rockon2:


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

Mad Dog was a fun video. I've always liked Anvil. They had a good sized following out here in the west.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I remember seeing them at the Gasworks, two things still are stuck in my brain..

Walking in the door to Metal on Metal and getting one of those giant beer bottles.

Bev


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Quarts!








Ah.. the gasworks. I think I was
'barred from life' thrice.


----------



## xbolt (Jan 1, 2008)

Seen em at Roxannes/Papillon a bunch of years back...:rockon2:


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*bump*

I thought I'd bump this thread, the Movie is released on DVD today and belie,ve it or not, Robb and Lipps are going to be on the Tonight Show tonight Oct 6th. How crazy is that?


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

[youtube=Option]jznNQQAG-ug[/youtube]

Honestly I don't dig their music, but I'm completely blown away by their tenacity. I bought the movie to support them. I really hope they make some money.


----------



## Vintage_Groove (Mar 4, 2008)

I just saw the movie recently. Interesting that they grew up locally (Toronto/Etobicoke) where I grew up. Sad movie to watch though, how their lives developed after their initial success, how it affected their familes, how they continued to plod along with hopes and dreams (and no money), etc. 

Then I watched the Iron Maiden documentary by Sam Dunn (Flight 666) and you see a whole different world of a Metal band that "made it", their wealth, their massive crew, huge shows, etc.

I'm not a big fan of either of their music, but I wouldn't say it was the music that was Anvil's downfall, plenty of bands churning out similar songs. Maiden did (or were luncky enough to do) many things 'right', Anvil did many things 'wrong'.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Just to give this thread a bump..

Just came across Anvil and what they were up to since the documentary came out.
Looks like they have finally made it, good to see!!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Just a bump for anyone interested, Anvil are in current issue of Guitar World.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, I didn't know Anvil at all. Just found the trailer on the net by chance and I give it a watch...WOW!!! I'm not a fan of this kind of music but I would seriously see myself in a show with a beer and some headbanging!
They look like really nice persons !


----------

